# Ahhh Finally Back...Some Pics Of My Fish....



## FishAreFriends (Jan 18, 2005)

hey guys, its good to finally be back....anyways, heres some pics of my fish i have gotten, tell me what you think!
my nyeri








Daffodil Male








Taiwan Reef Male








and lastly, my Albino Eureka Reds i got from Pam Chin


















tell me what you think!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Sucks, sucks, and sucks some more!


LOL messing, bro coming along good! Now where did i put that number for the fishy hitman.....


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow their beautiful!! Welcome back


----------



## FishAreFriends (Jan 18, 2005)

^Thanks.....


----------

